# 'breathing' props



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazon.com: Pet Nap Sleeping Cat - Breathing Plush Orange Kitten [Toy]: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21BoxN9wsPL

i've been knocking around this idea in my head...would it be possible to create a 'breathing' prop..like the sleeping cat in the link above, i have a few idea's including just getting the sleeping cat (the toy) and cannibalizing it, and even one involving the insertion of a balloon, but I'm sure you guys have better idea's then i do and probably more knowlege then me.

so, any ideas?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe using pneumatics like in this video 



 at 2:00 of the moving grave one slow moving cylinder would do it. or just a slow RPM motor with a cam that pushes up.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe that the grave from the video above was a bumble ball under the fabric. I think the balloon is the easiest way to go with a pneumatic valve.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy video! gave me shivers all over! 

thanks! um.... pneumatic valve...ok....i'll see where i can get one!


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

If you don't like pneumatics, I like the wiper motor. You could use a piece of plywood hinged at one end, and put the wiper motor with a cam at the other. This would cause the chest to raise and fall.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think i saw a link recently about air muscles,powered by pneumatics ,that could definately work


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Been giving the breathing idea some thought over the years. Best solution(w/o using a air compressor_I try to save my air for other larger prop's) was to use 2 equally sized rubber bladders filled 1/2 way w/ air connected w/ a tube. Using an old stirring paddle bit and an old drill affixed to a small sheet of plywood(just larger than the bladder). Coupled w/ a pair of rollers that squeeze the bladder as the drill pulls it back and forth slowly(you would need something on the order of an EFX-tech controller)thru the rollers,pushing air from the bladder that is being squeezed to the other 2 full inflation.Really for the technically minded as you would have 2 hack the drill 2 achieve the proper speed for realistic breathing. Have'nt executed it yet...just an idea I've had in my head for a while. I can make a quick sketch of it if your interested...Cool vid BTW. Great haunt...where do they live? We should all move 2 the same neighborhood! Now that would be a sight!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the best tricks I've seen that doesn't involve pneumatics was done by Hallowed Haunting Grounds. It was a lot like Scary Rick suggested. Basically just chicken wire with a motor underneath that drove a crank shaft that was connect at various points on the chicken wire. They then covered the chicken wire with brown fabric and threw dirt and leaves over it to complete the effect.

I'm thinking a wiper motor would be to fast for this and I would go with a rotisserie motor instead. Could probably leave the shaft on it as well.

Also, I remember seeing a post from Pyro last year were he pulled off the effect dirt cheap using a bumble ball underneath.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

bumble ball?? wth?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am doing the same thing this year with a weasel ball.

Amazon.com: Weazel Ball - The Weasel rolls with ball: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31GaXwckYDL


----------

